# PS3 NAT Type 3 Problems



## SMVENOM (Jan 25, 2011)

All right, I'm gonna give all my equipment before I get down to the details.

Modem: Netopia Cayman 3300 Series

Router: Netgear WGR614 v9

PlayStation 3 (corded, not wireless)

Okay, there's the gear I have, now here's the problem: how can I get a NAT Type 1 or 2 (or an Open NAT Type 3... if that's possible) when there's a computer and an Xbox 360 also hooked up to my router? My PS3 is corded rather than going off the router's Wi-Fi, and I thought that would help it in some way. 

I can play games online (but I have a LOT of trouble with GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption like many others in my situation), but I'm unable to join parties on games such as Call of Duty: Black Ops. 

If anybody could help me, that'd be greatly appreciated. I'm sure I didn't list every tiny bit of information you'll need, so if I need to add a lot more, just let me know. I just want to get this whole thing fixed... also, avoid using technical terms with me (e.g. bridge). I honestly couldn't tell you what DMZs and port forwarding are or do. If possible, just give it to me in layman's terms. Thank you!


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not a PS3 guy I'm an Xbox guy but your problem will be the same. Your Cayman is a router as is your Netgear, so you are "double NAT'ing" nothing you change on your Netgear will resolve this, its down to the Cayman

You need to put the Cayman in "bridge mode" this dumbs the device down and passes the public ip address to your Netgear and lets it do all the work

Netopia -- Bridge Mode

Be aware if your ISP uses PPPoE username/passwords (this is common) you will need to have that information to hand as you will need to configure the Netgear with those details for its WAN connection.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The bridge method is great as it'll allow a straight-though to the router. Less complication.


----------



## SMVENOM (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait, so my modem is actually a router? Even though only one thing can be hooked into it? (I thought a router was something that multiple machines could hook up to... so see, I don't understand this stuff, haha!).

I did a bit more looking at my modem (or router, rather), and it's a Cayman 3341-CTEL (CenturyTel brand, now CenturyLink). 

Now, I'm still a bit skeptical about calling it a router... I'm pretty sure what I have is a modem. Hopefully the specific model will help out now.


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Its a router, believe me :grin:

http://www.netopia.com/equipment/intl/emea/ch/pdf/f-3341ug.pdf

It has DHCP, NAT etc, its not an amazing router but it is a router and its NAT'ing the public ip address from your ISP to a private one, (your first NAT) and then giving that private one to your Netgear which it NAT's again (your second NAT) to another private address.

Your PS3 is hidden behind two layers so it will always be strict.

Get hold of your PPPoE details get familiar with where to enter in to the Netgear and give it a go, you can always revert. It will only take you 10mins.

Honestly.. I see this everyday on the Xbox, same applies to our PS3 cousins :wink:


----------



## SMVENOM (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm sorry for ever questioning this. I actually have a NAT Type 2! Thank you so much, this is amazing!

Seperate question that I'm hoping you can answer... Call of Duty plays excellently, but Grand Theft Auto IV is having a little trouble (nothing too bad, though... I can actually play it online now!), but Red Dead Redemption just won't find anybody. Reasoning?


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great stuff :laugh: Sorry that's about as far as I can go on PS3, hopefully some PS3 owners can comment on those games


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually a few more pointers for you that won't need any PS3 knowledge from me and again this is my applying similarity's with Xbox.

First of all make sure your router is running the very latest version of firmware, as you may find that later firmware improves things and you don't need to try any of the things below

Visit the Netgear site, don't use the routers in built firmware update checker (if it has one).

There are usually 4 ways to have control over your NAT status:-


UPnP=Enabled (which is probably what you are using now?)
Port Trigggering
Port Forwarding PortForward.com - Port Forwarding PlayStation Network on the Netgear WGR614v9
DMZ

Each of those methods have an effect on your NAT status so you might want to experiment with trying each one in turn, its very important to note that you should only use one method at once. So... if you wanted to try port forwarding for example (see the portforward link for more info) you must turn off UPnP and not use triggering or a DMZ either.

Because they can all control your NAT if you have more than one running trying to send the same PS3 ports the router will get confused.

So its worth a go trying the different methods to see if helps


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I do tech support for Centurylink, have you called us?


----------

